# Rapido door lock



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

We have a 2008 9048DF. Early in 2010 the habitation door lock became slightly loose with the result that the electronic locking mechanism became intermittently faulty. The lock was re fixed by our Rapido dealer and seemed fine until we started our current trip. Now although all is fixed solid the lock refuses on occasions to lock electronically, however we can use the key. Just wondering if anyone else had a similar problem and could perhaps suggest a cause/cure. 

It won't ruin our trip as we can lock the door with the key but we don't return to the UK till end June or early July and it's really annoying.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi info from a reliable source said that the door has two locking mechanisms top and bottom. Try shutting the door making sure both are engaged correctly


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

iandsm said:


> We have a 2008 9048DF. Early in 2010 the habitation door lock became slightly loose with the result that the electronic locking mechanism became intermittently faulty. The lock was re fixed by our Rapido dealer and seemed fine until we started our current trip. Now although all is fixed solid the lock refuses on occasions to lock electronically, however we can use the key. Just wondering if anyone else had a similar problem and could perhaps suggest a cause/cure.
> 
> It won't ruin our trip as we can lock the door with the key but we don't return to the UK till end June or early July and it's really annoying.


I had a similar problem with ours a few years ago. Problem was the little motor or whatever it is which pushed/pulls the locking mechanism up and down separated company from its mounting point. The result was that the motor thingie moved up and down itself with no effect on the locking. 
Problem sorted by re fixing the motor thingies screws, which had broken out and lost most of their grip, plus some super-glue, be careful not to get it on the operating parts.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, will continue to pla with it. Ian


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

On our 742 the wiring got caught in the mechanism and I had to remove the plastic suround (secured by many screws) to repair it.
Gary :x


----------

